# Marlin sank the boat



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just in case someone already posted this forgive me if I doubled it up. But if yall haven't seen it how many of you have ever had this happen? Or will you tell?

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...inks+a+fishing+boat+well+something+like+that/


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

i hate it when that happends!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

This thing just doesn't make any sense at all. I'm not saying that it didn't happen but it all sounds too strange. I have been on boats that backed down so hard that water was running back out over the covering boards and we had to open the tuna door to dump the water but I never thought we were ready to sink. This summer we fished off the Azores during hurricane Gordon and even though the sea was about fifteen times rougher than it looks in this photo. It wasn't pleasant but we never came close to sinking. I heard the story about somebody running to one side to take a photo and the boat swamped. The whole thing just sounds.....strange. Now, if he already had a lot of bilge water and the scupper were tied closed (which I have seen on more than one boat) And somebody just kept taking photos as the boat went down with the marlin jumping in the fore ground????? I'm skeptical. Wish there were more details. It's good to learn from other's mistakes. Boats set up wrong with the exhaust too high and the exhaust flaps broken off can take on a lot of water when the exhaust connection breaks and there is a hard 'back down'.


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like capt. Error to me


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Whether it's true or not, I still would like to say one thing to this "Captain": "N00B!"

That's All.
Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The captain sank the boat....


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

somethings fishey:blink:


----------

